# The Rev in Houston



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well Rev (Timm) and Posienwood (Kirsten) showed up in Houston so we had to have a little get together herf for them. So we had some good smokes, some good drinks, good company and good ribbing at Jonjon since he was there LOL, you will see what I mean. It was great meeting Timm and Kirsten and as y'all where told anytime your in town just let us know!! Thanks once again Dan for putting up with us LOL. Was also a first herf for one of our new members ecto1 (EJ) and his wife Rhonda. Here is the breakdown.

1. Posienwood (Kirsten) and her man Rev (Timm)
2. SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE (Darren) and sysrock (Bo)
3. Iram and her man Canney (Greg)
4. SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE
5. Rhonda and her man Ecto1 (EJ)
6. Darren's Godiva (Melody) and tx_tuff (Frank)
7. DanRichmond (Dan), bommerd35 (Troy) and mphilipp (Mike)
8. Stogie (Daniel), Dan, EJ, me, Timm
9. Rhonda, EJ, Timm, and Kirsten


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Good ones Frank. I forget- why exactly were we wearing our hats sideways?


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I really admire you guys style in Texas. Also that some many women are involved as well.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Great pics and picking on jonjon should be a daily activity. That young man is going to be very succseful in life.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn, you miss one event & you're totally lost! What the hell's up with that? If only I had someone on the inside to fill me in. Now really, what exactly were y'all smoking?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

All I can see is a bunch of very attractive women with some lucky guys 

Great pics, Frank :biggrin:


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Damn, you miss one event & you're totally lost! What the hell's up with that? If only I had someone on the inside to fill me in. Now really, what exactly were y'all smoking?


I think the whole hat thing started with someone asking if JonJon was coming. So Darren moved his hat sideways and said, "here, I'm JonJon Macky".

I had a blast Saturday. I know I smoked an Oliva V lancero, which was sooo gooood. I am in love with Oliva right now. Then I smoked somthing Troy gave me, which was way too big for me. It was like an hour and 1/2 smoke, so I didn't finish it. Troy said I could put it down.

Oh Rhonda, ask Troy why I said "Poor Rhonda" when he took the jello shot


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice looking group there.Looks like a fun time../Mike


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Good stuff!!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Picture says it all!!!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Man I can still taste the Tatuaje West Side I had that night. Great Smoke Good Time Forshizzle.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> Man I can still taste the Tatuaje West Side I had that night. Great Smoke Good Time Forshizzle.


Hey I had a west coast that night also. No shizzle.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

boomerd35 said:


> Hey I had a west coast that night also. No shizzle.


Yes Shizzle I walked into the Humi and it was calling me so I threw down ten bones and the rest is history.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

man i should have been there to show yall how its done..


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice photos. looked like fun.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Do you think that picture makes me look fat? lol


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

canney said:


> Do you think that picture makes me look fat? lol


The word is "powerful"


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

It was great seeing the regulars and meeting others for the first time. Hope to see everyone again in April.


----------

